# Fauci now recommends face mask over eyes



## John cycling (Jun 3, 2021)

Fauci now recommends face masks over your eyes so you can't read his leaked emails.







A little humor to brighten people's daze.
https://genesiustimes.com/fauci-now...your-eyes-so-you-cant-read-his-leaked-emails/


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2021)

I think it's a great idea.  With our eyes covered, we won't be able to see Fauci. 
I would add earplugs so we don't have to hear him, either.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 4, 2021)

LOL. Seems like he was in China’s pocket.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 4, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> LOL. Seems like he was in China’s pocket.


It's looking like it, at least to some extent. WHO seems a bit too cozy with China, imo. I don't think they (or anyone) should work closely with the CCP. At the very least, they need to use extreme caution....at the very least.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

I thought this was a serious post at first--very funny


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 4, 2021)

On a related, but serious note, getting Fauci's emails via FOIA seems almost too easy and too quick.  Anyone remember an FOIA request being handled that fast?  Neither do I and the question is why?   Two thoughts (i.e. hypotheses) come to mind.  First is the notion that the administration was polling badly on the covid issue and  needed a scapegoat.  For that role Fauci's flip-flopping, prevaricating and attention seeking makes him the perfect choice.  The second possibilityis that all of this is being set up to serve as a distraction from something else we don't understand yet (e.g.,  other govt. agencies were far more heavily involved in the "gain of function" research in China than thought).  There are certainly other possibilities for why the emails went out so unusually fast but I can't think of any other at the moment,


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> On a related, but serious note, getting Fauci's emails via FOIA seems almost too easy and too quick.  Anyone remember an FOIA request being handled that fast?  Neither do I and the question is why?   Two thoughts (i.e. hypotheses) come to mind.  First is the notion that the administration was polling badly on the covid issue and  needed a scapegoat.  For that role Fauci's flip-flopping, prevaricating and attention seeking makes him the perfect choice.  The second possibilityis that all of this is being set up to serve as a distraction from something else we don't understand yet (e.g.,  other govt. agencies were far more heavily involved in the "gain of function" research in China than thought).  There are certainly other possibilities for why the emails went out so unusually fast but I can't think of any other at the moment,


I doubt if you're actually making this up yourself, would require creativity.  Do you have any kind of source to link to, just for the sake of authenticity?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I doubt if you're actually making this up yourself, would require creativity.  Do you have any kind of source to link to, just for the sake of authenticity?


It's not terribly difficult to figure this out, Nathan.  The Buzzfeed FOIA requests didn't take months and years.  People, including myself, network, talk and exchange thoughts and ideas.  The question "Why so fast?" became obvious when you think how FOIA requests usually get the stall treatment.    Then you conjecture and form hypotheses.  The two I listed were fairly obvious to those who have some familiarity with how government bureaucracies operate.  Asking questions is the basis for all learning and understanding and there's still a lot to learn about all of this.

PS:  Lose the attempted put-downs.  They don't serve you well.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> It's not terribly difficult to figure this out, Nathan.  The Buzzfeed FOIA requests didn't take months and years.  People, including myself, network, talk and exchange thoughts and ideas.  The question "Why so fast?" became obvious when you think how FOIA requests usually get the stall treatment.    Then you conjecture and form hypotheses.  The two I listed were fairly obvious to those who have some familiarity with how government bureaucracies operate.  Asking questions is the basis for all learning and understanding and there's still a lot to learn about all of this.
> 
> PS:  Lose the attempted put-downs.  They don't serve you well.


Not so "obvious" to those of us who don't bathe our brain-cells in the alternative propaganda.   "PS:  Lose the attempted put-downs.  They don't serve you well."  Please explain that, not sure where you're coming from.


----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

chic said:


> View attachment 167955


Thanks for posting, we've seen this one a couple times previously.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Hahaha. I thought this was a serious thread. So glad people can still laugh and find humour regardless


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 4, 2021)

Science continues to evolve. And all this sudden pouncing on Fauci harks back to the Church persecuting Galileo because among other scientific discoveries he was advancing a theory that the Earth was not flat.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 4, 2021)

Would downplaying the horror show at the Southern border not be enough of a reason for the Fauci smokescreen?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 5, 2021)

“Science continues to evolve.” And yet it seems like only a few short weeks ago, a different story was being presented as “settled science.”  So which is it? I guess it depends on political expedience.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 5, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Not so "obvious" to those of us who don't bathe our brain-cells in the alternative propaganda.   "PS:  Lose the attempted put-downs.  They don't serve you well."  Please explain that, not sure where you're coming from.


C'mon, man! I have no dog in this fight but :
"I doubt if you're actually making this up yourself, would require creativity. "

If that's not a put down I don't know what is.
And this?
"Not so "obvious" to those of us who don't bathe our brain-cells in the alternative propaganda. "
Isn't much better. If you're going to throw snide insults out there, own them


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> C'mon, man! I have no dog in this fight but :
> "I doubt if you're actually making this up yourself, would require creativity. "
> 
> If that's not a put down I don't know what is.
> ...


I doubt that will happen but would be pleasantly surprised if he did. I keep wondering if I am seeing an ideologue who's continually trying to bait me into a forum fight, someone with a bad case of cognitive dissonance or a troll farm employee (e.g., people paid to sit on the internet and push/support a particular narrative and/or put down the opposite side).  Oh, and I own up to wondering about this.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 5, 2021)

Like I said, I have no dog in that fight, but I know an insult when I hear one.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Like I said, I have no dog in that fight, but I know an insult when I hear one.


I have no dog in this fight.  What I seem to have is a stalker following me around trying to bite my ankles.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 5, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Fauci now recommends face masks over your eyes so you can't read his leaked emails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am late in saying this but, LOL, superb!  I would wager the folks at Babylon Bee wish they'd posted this.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 5, 2021)

The peak of new cases was in mid January when the rate (7 day average) was about 67 per 100,000.  It is now about 5 per 100,000.  

CDC Data tracker


----------



## Nathan (Jun 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> C'mon, man! I have no dog in this fight but :
> "I doubt if you're actually making this up yourself, would require creativity. "
> 
> If that's not a put down I don't know what is.
> ...


You can rightly assume that I "own" whatever words appear in posts that have my avatar and name attached.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I doubt that will happen but would be pleasantly surprised if he did. I keep wondering if I am seeing an ideologue who's continually trying to bait me into a forum fight, someone with a bad case of cognitive dissonance or a troll farm employee (e.g., people paid to sit on the internet and push/support a particular narrative and/or put down the opposite side).  Oh, and I own up to wondering about this.


...cutting through the BS, let's call it like it is:    You enjoy the attention you draw with your continuous _anti_ diatribe, perhaps you envy Dr. Fauci because he has made something of_ his_ life, and is recognized for his contributions in science.  
Ideologue?
Troll?
Farm employee?
Cognitive Dissonance?
You don't do such a bad job of hurling not-so-subtle insults yourself.
Own *my* words?   Maybe *you *should take a moment of introspection and own your  hypocrisy.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I have no dog in this fight.  What I seem to have is a stalker following me around trying to bite my ankles.


...yet more self pity and victim mentality.     Love the insults, but remember if you can't take it, don't dish it out.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Like I said, I have no dog in that fight,



I think that I have the same right as any other person here to post my opinion, or to object to posts that are full of slanted, derogatory propaganda.
JonDouglas apparently takes it personal, but that's his emotional issue, not mine.     I think it's sad, but yet amusing in some respects that a person who sprews hateful rhetoric non-stop toward a respectable public figure would accuse a critic of being a troll. 
Here is the definition of a troll, which fits to a "tee":
"Definition: An "Internet troll" or "Forum Troll" is a person who posts messages to bait people to answer. Trolls often delight in sowing discord on the forums. A troll is someone who inspires flaming rhetoric, someone who is purposely provoking and pulling people into flaming discussion"



garyt1957 said:


> but I know an insult when I hear one.


If you listen closely you'll see them coming from both directions.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Honestly Nathan...I don't know why you bother. JD isn't worth the wasted effort.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Honestly Nathan...I don't know why you bother. JD isn't worth the wasted effort.


Well, LOL, it's put down city today.  Maybe you can get some more folks and do a proper pile-on.  It seems like the thing to do when you can't contribute anything.   

PS:  Marcik, you're also not very good at baiting people.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well, LOL, it's put down city today.  Maybe you can get some more folks and do a proper pile-on.  It seems like the thing to do when you can't contribute anything.


It's just your turn in the barrel today JonDouglas....I had my turn in the barrel yesterday.   Don't get those pant--- oh never mind.

Put a smile on you face, quit being that angry old guy that's always angry about....whatever it is that makes you angry.

You got your Covid shot, the nation is opening up now, and Dr. Fauci doesn't know who you are, and doesn't care.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 5, 2021)

One of the interesting things about folks who use internet forums to insult others is that they're really just insulting themselves without even knowing it.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 5, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I think that I have the same right as any other person here to post my opinion, or to object to posts that are full of slanted, derogatory propaganda.
> JonDouglas apparently takes it personal, but that's his emotional issue, not mine.     I think it's sad, but yet amusing in some respects that a person who sprews hateful rhetoric non-stop toward a respectable public figure would accuse a critic of being a troll.
> Here is the definition of a troll, which fits to a "tee":
> "Definition: An "Internet troll" or "Forum Troll" is a person who posts messages to bait people to answer. Trolls often delight in sowing discord on the forums. A troll is someone who inspires flaming rhetoric, someone who is purposely provoking and pulling people into flaming discussion"
> ...


That's not the point. You asked where the insults were and I pointed them out. I don't care what you call each other but then don't deny it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 5, 2021)

With respect to the Fauci Fun Fest implied in the OP, a great deal of credit goes to distinguished science reporter Nick Wade's “Origin of COVID - Following the Clues,” that was first was published in the _Bulletin of Atomic Scientists_. Since Wade’s article was published last month, a veritable tsunami of related information ensued, FOIA content was released, control of the narrative was lost and Fauci’s near deity-like status fell apart. Will the powers at be try to prop him up or toss him under the bus? The former is going to be tough,


----------



## Nathan (Jun 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> One of the interesting things about folks who use internet forums to insult others is that they're really just insulting themselves without even knowing it.



Well @JonDouglas , I take it you're not willing to accept the olive branch, but instead try and beat me with it.    I should have known better.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> That's not the point. You asked where the insults were and I pointed them out. I don't care what you call each other but then don't deny it.


Are you trying to fan the flames?    Or are you just wanting "credit" for some meaningless and obscure point you thought you needed to make?


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> One of the interesting things about folks who use internet forums to insult others is that they're really just insulting themselves without even knowing it.


And you would know since you are our resident champion of insults here on SF.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 5, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> And you would know since you are our resident champion of insults here on SF.


LOL, Dale Carnegie has nothing on you.  Perhaps you could give Nathan some lessons on brevity.


----------



## bingo (Jun 5, 2021)

i am luvin this....hahaha!..chill people..it's  a  joke


----------

